# Minecraft: Export der Mod dupliziert Dateien



## Taknax (24. Dez 2020)

Nachdem ich eclipse build ausführe und die die mod exportiere, wird ein bin ordner erstellt, wo nochmals die ganze hinzugefügt wird. Wenn ich die mod straten will, kommt die Fehlermeldung: Duplicated mod identified. Kenn jemand da die Lösung. Vielleicht mache ich etwas beim exportieren falsch, oder vergessen etwas an oder abzuwählen.

Wünsche allen ein frohes fest und gesundheit


----------

